# Wrangler Front Axle



## coblink (Jun 14, 2009)

Fisher plow site list two axles for wrangler up to 2003. One a 2200 # and another a 2500#. You can only put a Homesteader on the 22 but a SD on the 25. What makes a Wrangler have a 2500# axle? Model or option, I cant find any lit. on it. I know you can add airbags to the front end.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Inside the drivers side door pillar there should be a sticker with weight ratings for both axles, and the whole truck. It will also list your "proper" tire pressures.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably the Rubicon pkg. with the Dana 44 front end. Just a guess, though.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

There was no rubicon prior to `03


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it is the weight of the engine, the 2.5 is 2500 FGAWR and the 4.0 is 2200 FGAWR. The dana 44 and 30 have the same axle tubes but the 44 has a bigger ring and pinion and 30 spline axle shafts.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

We set-up a saltdogg plow,timbrens up front, used as clean-up...so far so good.


----------

